# Post Your Paintings And Other Art



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This is my coming out as an artist, outside of family and a very few friends. I’m self taught, and primarily paint abstracts that are studies of colour and movement, frequently very inspired by abstract expressionism. I’ve worked in spurts with large gaps since the mid 80s, and I regret that a lot of my old work didnt survive all the moves.

I have been quite prolific during the pandemic, and have 3 series in various stages of production, as well as other assorted work. 3 are directly pandemic inspired. I also taught myself simple framing this year, and did a few of my old pieces, that was satisfying.

I would be interested in any non-musical art you care to post of yours.

World On Fire, 2021









Plastic Flag #5 (sorry, turn sideways to orient with signature.)









Plastic Flag #7









2020, What A Year








Plastic Flag #2


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wood carving from 30 yrs ago.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Plastic Flag #6








Beach








Plastic Flag #1, given to my 1 yr old granddaughter.








Unfinished in progress








Fighter, aka Ground n Pound. Sent off to my brother.








This is in progress, from another series I call Mass Transit. It is nearing completion, I think.








Another series is Structures. Below is Unstable Foundation, #2 in the series. It s subtitled (Out Of Control Capitalism) and comes with a colour key glued to a sticky note on the back . I don’t have a pic, and anyways need to expand the last part.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The 2001 were all oil and industrial paint, my current works are acrylics.

Untitled, 2001. 








Untitled, 2001. Property of my daughter.








Edmonton Tornado, 2001. Long one of my personal faves.








Mass Transit #2, Copper.









Untitled, 2001. The 2 in the background are ‘furniture store pieces’.









Untitled, Blacktop Series, 2001








Untitled, 2001


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Untitled, 2001








Yellow Abstract #1, 2021








This is the other pandemic inspired piece. I frequently write descriptions, rants, etc. on the back. We had a family friend die from the AZ shot, which inspired part of the rant on this one. Plus, I know 100% for sure, I had too much internet that day.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

keto said:


> Untitled, 2001. Property of my daughter.


third eye?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

keto said:


> The 2001 were all oil and industrial paint, my current works are acrylics.
> 
> Untitled, 2001.
> View attachment 393494
> ...


These are all really good, but I like the 1st untitled 1 and Edmonton tornado.
Sorry, no art from me to contribute.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

laristotle said:


> third eye?


It was my first experiment with modeling compound. Pic a lot of people find creepy, I know…itis fairly large scale and hung at our old place for years.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> These are all really good, but I like the 1st untitled 1 and Edmonton tornado.
> Sorry, no art from me to contribute.


Thank you. Both are large pieces, the first hangs near the front door, the tornado in my office. That wall changes, looked like this with lots of in progress work.









This is another in progress piece. I think I’m funny sometimes, mrs keto gives me the stink eye a lot. Call it ‘whimsical’.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Christmas card I made at the office last week because I din't wanna risk getting 19'd by going into a store and buying cards anymore .. lol


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

keto said:


> This is my coming out as an artist, outside of family and a very few friends. I’m self taught, and primarily paint abstracts that are studies of colour and movement, frequently very inspired by abstract expressionism. I’ve worked in spurts with large gaps since the mid 80s, and I regret that a lot of my old work didnt survive all the moves.
> 
> I have been quite prolific during the pandemic, and have 3 series in various stages of production, as well as other assorted work. 3 are directly pandemic inspired. I also taught myself simple framing this year, and did a few of my old pieces, that was satisfying.
> 
> ...


Nothing really to contribute, but these are neat Keto. Very Riopelle-esque.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

@keto Really liked the "2020 what a year" in the initial post, really tells the story !


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Really love your stuff, great work. Would enjoy seeing it live.

I take photographs. Here are a few.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

@nbs2005 If only ELO had your image for their first album, fantastic shot


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

My wife's an artist. Her musician's series is cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm very impressed, @keto
You're more courageous than me.

I take some photos but I don't know how artistic they are.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

here’s a few linocuts I have done


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I made a living of painting for ... 50 years. I stopped painting 3 years ago, because the market for my art just vanished with the advent of touch screens. Here's my website: jeangaudet.ca

If any painting is of interest to you on the website, contact me as I'm presently trying to empty my art storage. I can give you a great deal on some paintings.

Here are a few examples (not necessarily available now) of what I did through those years. Kind of a best of.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

nbs2005 said:


> Really love your stuff, great work. Would enjoy seeing it live.
> 
> I take photographs. Here are a few.
> 
> ...


In years gone by, I used to call myself the world’s second worst photographer, only because there has to be SOMEONE out there worse. But I very much appreciate photography, my dad was a very talented amateur and I own a lot of them now. I like your work.

The ‘live’ comment, so much yes. I use a lot of texture, and it varies with light and angle, very intentionally.



Mooh said:


> I'm very impressed, @keto
> You're more courageous than me.
> 
> I take some photos but I don't know how artistic they are.
> ...


I like them plenty, your eye works for me.




HighNoon said:


> View attachment 393534


I saw the first one, but love this one. Elements of Picasso.




michaelsegui said:


> View attachment 393546
> 
> View attachment 393551
> 
> ...


Excellent.





BGood said:


> I made a living of painting for ... 50 years. I stopped painting 3 years ago, because the market for my art just vanished with the advent of touch screens. Here's my website: jeangaudet.ca
> 
> If any painting is of interest to you, contact me as I'm presently trying to empty my art storage. I can give you a great deal on some paintings.
> 
> ...


That is an awful shame, similar to what my brother has gone through as a professional musician. Digital changed almost everything. I can do digital, but am a big admirer of analogue, in many forms.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I went to OCA after high skool. Made enough contacts there so that when I finished I was able to open a photography studio for advertising work in dowtown toronto near the college. I had already figured out that I wouldn't survive on artistic integrety so ad agencies and annual reports for corporations were the way to go if you wanted to make a living. Got lots of work and did ok but didn't like the culture. One day I got in a minor traffic accident; no one injured, the value of my car wasn't much and neither was the other one. Next thing there's lawsuits flyin and my insurer sent me to talk to the lawyer that they had retained for me. When that fucker told me what all this was gonna cost I went home to my wife and said it was time for a career change and I'm going back to school to get a BA and all that other shit. Closed the studio, sold off the equipment and then I had to get a job driving a truck to pay for the seven years of school that it took to get where I was going .. lol


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

BGood said:


> View attachment 393565
> 
> View attachment 393572
> 
> ...


Awesome work, esp. the portraits and the horses!!


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

@keto Wow! This is incredible. I too dabble in art in my garage but it's all so unfocused. One day I'm painting, then I'm carving a face into a stump of wood. It's very cool how you focused on a style and really went for it. Thanks for sharing this. I'm inspired. Who knew there were so many art people in here?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You folks are amazing! I can't draw the proverbial straight line with a ruler but am a huge fan of art, esp. painting. We have accumulated a modest collection over the years and with our recent move the debate is ongoing as to where we hang them. It's been 3 months and not quite finished. I would like any of the pieces displayed here but a moratorium is in force. Way to go guys!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

John123 said:


> Awesome work, esp. the portraits and the horses!!


If you want to see more, go to my website: jeangaudet.ca


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Is hand made custom jewelry allowed in this art thread?


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

BGood said:


> If you want to see more, go to my website: jeangaudet.ca
> 
> View attachment 393646
> 
> View attachment 393647​


I did last night. What medium do you work in?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lola said:


> Is hand made custom jewelry allowed in this art thread?


Of course.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

John123 said:


> I did last night. What medium do you work in?


Acrylics only. On canvas and/or wood panel.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my understanding and appreciation of art is very pedestrian. stuff like keto's could be a masterpiece, and i'm not able to understand it. people who know about art seem to hate that painting of the dogs playing poker, but i love it. paintings i like are ones that look like something my eye can see. i went to an italian modern art exhibit at the rom (i absolutely loved going there) but i didn't like any of it, while my (then) wife absolutely loved it, and so did many others i heard around me that day. i felt really left out. i wanted to feel what they felt, but i just didn't. it just made me feel so stupid.



Wardo said:


> I went to OCA after high skool. Made enough contacts there so that when I finished I was able to open a photography studio for advertising work in dowtown toronto near the college. I had already figured out that I wouldn't survive on artistic integrety so ad agencies and annual reports for corporations were the way to go if you wanted to make a living. Got lots of work and did ok but didn't like the culture. One day I got in a minor traffic accident; no one injured, the value of my car wasn't much and neither was the other one. Next thing there's lawsuits flyin and my insurer sent me to talk to the lawyer that they had retained for me. When that fucker told me what all this was gonna cost I went home to my wife and said it was time for a career change and I'm going back to school to get a BA and all that other shit. Closed the studio, sold off the equipment and then I had to get a job driving a truck to pay for the seven years of school that it took to get where I was going .. lol


i always felt that there were lots of people who were really creative, and life just beats it out of you



i used to mess around with pencil drawings, and i liked drawing cartoons. i had a whole series of characters i invented at one time, but all of it is gone now. the stuff i did was really basic. i once wrote a children's book, and illustrated it myself. i made it for my step kids before i was married. they loved it, and kept it even after they realized they were supposed to hate me for not being their dad. the stuff i still have is going to seem like something you'd put on the fridge when your grade schooler draws something. i don't have any digital copies of the pencil stuff i have. the only things i can post are a couple things i did on ms paint while talking on the phone to my ex, before we were married




















EDIT:
ok, i dug out one of my old albums and photographed a few of the pencil drawings i have left, just to i can post something not made in mspaint


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> third eye?


Perhaps, " Eye Don't Know" ?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow. There are some seriously talented folks here. Awesome stuff.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

These are three of a series of ten "rock" album covers I painted last summer. I listened to the albums for inspiration while I was creating.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I started trying to paint a couple years ago. I haven’t picked a brush during Covid much, but here are a couple of first efforts. I’ve got a ways to go, but it’s enjoyable for the most part. If you make a mistake, you can often correct it.  

Naramata Bench:










Emerald Lake:


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

These frames belonged to my grandmother… She would be proud!

I have a few more left… but I don’t force myself… I will draw something when the inspiration come.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Love seeing all the visual art from our group. Lately I've been concentrating more of wildlife photography.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

nbs2005 said:


> Love seeing all the visual art from our group. Lately I've been concentrating more of wildlife photography.
> 
> View attachment 393853
> View attachment 393854


Great blue herons are my favourite bird. Wonderful photo.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

@BobChuck... DUDE!!! I loved this guy as a kid! Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> @BobChuck... DUDE!!! I loved this guy as a kid! Thanks for the trip down memory lane!
> 
> View attachment 393963


Please help me out. This looks so familiar and I still can't identify it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

greco said:


> Please help me out. This looks so familiar and I still can't identify it.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BobChuck said:


>


Thanks! Brilliant and very entertaining...to the point of addiction.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I remember in high school a popular minimalist art was this one:


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of my brother's work (@mathiaschau_art on instagram):


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

keto said:


> This is my coming out as an artist, outside of family and a very few friends. I’m self taught, and primarily paint abstracts that are studies of colour and movement, frequently very inspired by abstract expressionism. I’ve worked in spurts with large gaps since the mid 80s, and I regret that a lot of my old work didnt survive all the moves.
> 
> I have been quite prolific during the pandemic, and have 3 series in various stages of production, as well as other assorted work. 3 are directly pandemic inspired. I also taught myself simple framing this year, and did a few of my old pieces, that was satisfying.
> 
> ...



Thank you Keto for having the courage to share all this beautiful art. Congratulations, love your work and process. 
This thread seems to have started a "coming out" for many on the Forum. Amazing work all of you.
Can't wait to see what else surfaces from the many talents assembled here.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I used to paint large format comic panels on Masonite. I can't seem to find any pictures at the moment and most is in storage but I've done Marv from Sin City, Lobo, Constantine, the Punisher and Judge Dredd.

Edit: just found a pic of the Sin City one from my brother's instagram (note the Headstones necklace 😆 )










Edit 2: I forgot that I had mounted my punisher panel behind a door in the basement...


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I redid an office wall today. The first, silver one below, is 2001, There’s Always A Way Out. Morbid AND dramatic lol @me. Still, it’s part of the collection that hangs at home.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have been busy in my time off over the break. Finished some, tho none framed, I’ll be waiting for warmer weather for that. Worked others, and started others.

Wavelength.









Unnamed










Yellow Abstract #2


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mass Transit #3, Black. Wheels Go Around


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Digitally enhanced photo, just to revive the thread.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Some of my 3D pieces

Two 8"X10"X8' hemlock














​From driftwood







​From tree logs





























​


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I recently got into art again, so it's cool to see this thread.

mech warrior munko and a screenshot from a video I'm proud of.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

My better half has been wanting to try some acrylic pour technique paintings. She watched a boatload of videos and we made our first attempts yesterday. Took more time to set and clean up than to create, but it was quite satisfying. The unknown factor of how it would end up was appealing as well. I used a "tree ring" technique and to me it has a Pink Floydian lightshow feel. It also reminds me of looking down at water from a height.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are a few more "rock" paintings I've completed.


----------



## sus2 (6 mo ago)

Winning bidder on this here charity auction item received it today.😁


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I found some pictures of other old comic panel paintings while going through an old Photobucket account to save stuff before they delete my account (also, a big FU to Photobucket).

A Lobo painting I made for my brother (it's 6'x4'). The big stuff is acrylic on masonite.









John Constantine (Hellblazer)









The Losers 









And a bunch of smaller miscellaneous ones


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MetalTele79 said:


> I found some pictures of other old comic panel paintings while going through an old Photobucket account to save stuff before they delete my account (also, a big FU to Photobucket).
> 
> A Lobo painting I made for my brother (it's 6'x4'). The big stuff is acrylic on masonite.
> 
> ...


Crazy talented man!


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

I briefly dabbled with painting a couple of times earlier in my life but it never stuck with me, probably because life was too busy and you can’t do everything but I started again in March of 2020 when things ground to a halt. I work in oils and like a lot of the group of seven stuff especially Tom Thomson. I’m still trying to find my way to my own style but here’s a link to some of my stuff… there’s 3 Thomson copies and a few others that are very derivative of other Canadian artist’s styles but that’s how I learn. 









Paintings


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Crazy talented man!


Yes! An amazing level of talent in this thread!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

MetalTele79 said:


> I found some pictures of other old comic panel paintings while going through an old Photobucket account to save stuff before they delete my account (also, a big FU to Photobucket).
> 
> A Lobo painting I made for my brother (it's 6'x4'). The big stuff is acrylic on masonite.
> 
> ...


Wow, pro level stuff, did you work in the industry?



mturk said:


> I briefly dabbled with painting a couple of times earlier in my life but it never stuck with me, probably because life was too busy and you can’t do everything but I started again in March of 2020 when things ground to a halt. I work in oils and like a lot of the group of seven stuff especially Tom Thomson. I’m still trying to find my way to my own style but here’s a link to some of my stuff… there’s 3 Thomson copies and a few others that are very derivative of other Canadian artist’s styles but that’s how I learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your self portrait, given your avatar, I hope you don't mind...


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

keto said:


> Wow, pro level stuff, did you work in the industry?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your self portrait, given your avatar, I hope you don't mind...


Thank you keto!


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

keto said:


> Wow, pro level stuff, did you work in the industry?


Thanks. It's was just a hobby for me. The art isn't original but an enlarged and slightly modified version of the original illustrations. I also used to do lots of pencil and ink drawing. These days all my art involves either drawing dragons or unicorns for my kid. 🦄


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MetalTele79 said:


> Thanks. It's was just a hobby for me. The art isn't original but an enlarged and slightly modified version of the original illustrations. I also used to do lots of pencil and ink drawing. These days all my art involves either drawing dragons or unicorns for my kid. 🦄


Heads up man that is neither dragon or unicorn..... just before you give it to your kod I thought you should know.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Heads up man that is neither dragon or unicorn..... just before you give it to your kod I thought you should know.


Gotta be careful with the HRGiger, he slips in (PUN) some dirty stuff


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Latest "rock" art. I liked the natural indentation on the right side that looks like Pete swinging a guitar.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

A Rush tribute "rock". Clock hands in 21:12 position, but non functional!


----------



## MyaRiley (2 mo ago)

I like taking photos and posting them on social media. To have the opportunity to share joyful and sad moments is wonderful. Photos capture moments in life that will never repeat. I like to review photos from old albums and remember certain moments. Quite often, I print photos and hang them on the walls. I have a memory board with pictures of my life's most important and meaningful events. When I need to use printing services, I turn to a certain company. Now I'm planning to print a photo collage from my birthday. I think it's a great idea to remember this day for a long time.


----------

